
Ask HN: Are social logins apart from Google and FB necessary (for my site)? - bitto1
Hi,<p>I run a forum (just starting out &lt; 100 users). I have Google login (along with the traditional email signup).<p>I googled a little bit and found out that about 83% of social login are Google and FB.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;techcrunch.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;01&#x2F;27&#x2F;facebook-dominates-social-logins&#x2F;<p>The forum is custom built. I don&#x27;t have the luxury of clicking checkbox and enabling an extension. I am planning to add FB login shortly. Is it okay that just ignore the other social logins?<p>Notes<p>[1] After i enabled google login i find that almost all new registrations use this option.<p>[2] That article is from 2015, is that data still relevant now?
======
hopesthoughts
I personally don't like social logins. Lol but that's just me. I also don't
use a gmail address as my primary, so unless my email service is blacklisted
for some reason, I wouldn't use that.

------
codesections
Two questions:

* does the site also allow login by creating a username and password? If so, the social login is just a convenience, and you are probably fine. If not, you might want to add more (but also consider manual login for the privacy conscious!)

* Who is the intended audience, and are there any sites that are particularly relevant to that audience? E.g., GitHub for developers.

~~~
bitto1
* yes

* I could not find any.

------
sidcool
GitHub & LinkedIn may be.

~~~
bitto1
The forum is not exactly technical in nature. I usually find these logins in
sites such as stack exchange. I found that quora only has google and Fb
logins. Correct me if i am wrong.

